# Olive Wood need help deciding what finish to use



## DanceParty (Jun 30, 2011)

This block of olive wood is for my father who wants to mount a brass eagle to it. Really a mantle piece I suppose. Anyways, I've never really done any work with olive wood before. As you can see, this piece is pretty unique with a little bit of figure and a nice contrasting grain. As always the camera flash really doesn't show just how pretty this wood is. In the end, I don't want a stain or dye and want to be able to clear coat it. I was thinking of using boiled linseed oil because I've heard that it really brings out and makes the contrasting grains in wood "pop." I wasn't sure what avenue to pursue to top coat.

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love olive wood, so I'm interested in the replies. It's a very "waxy" wood to me for lack of a better description. I'd say anything other than a clear finish would be sacrilege. I like mine with just a coat of wax. I'm looking forward to the responses below.

Oops, I should mention that I can't see the pictures on this computer.


----------



## rsain (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics working here. Very nice piece!

You have about 26! (yes I mean factorial) options available to you. All depends. I rather like the combination of your's and Al's idea. I wouldn't want to coat it with plastic (i.e., poly).

BLO with a coat of wax. Buff to a nice sheen. Keep it simple and pretty. Let the olive wood show!

- ryan


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I would suggest tung oil. It will provide some protection and really make the grain and color pop out. Since it is more of a static piece that won't be handled regularly, tung oil will be a great finish.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd go with linseed oil.


----------



## RonWoods (Aug 4, 2011)

Picture are Ok here. I think a finish with linseed oil will be just great as a member has already mentioned above. So I will not waste a lot of time on it anymore. Just post some pictures of the finished piece, when you do finish and let us know what you used.


----------



## DanceParty (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool. I was thinking of going the Linseed Oil route as well based on what I've read about it before. What are the differences between Boiled and Raw Linseed Oil? Would there be an advantage to using one over the other? What about "drying" time? I like the idea of putting some sort of top coat on the piece, I do want to stay away from a plastic finish and would prefer a more natural, as Bertha suggested a Wax.. but what type of wax?

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Docopac (Apr 5, 2011)

When I want to just highlite the natural color/grain of wood, I use Tru Oil gunstock finish. Look at some high quality walnut or quilted maple gun stocks and you can see what your finished product will look like. If you decide this is the type of finish you want PM me and I'll try to give you some pointers on it.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

linseed oil finish is the best in my opinion


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

boiled linseed oil will dry much much faster than raw linseed oil. Ive heard a lot of good about Renaissance Wax. Love the olive wood by the way!


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a pretty block of wood.

You might want to consider shellac.


----------



## Brenner (Nov 23, 2016)

I made this Damascus chef handle with a turning block and just polished with some white Ro.


----------



## Brenner (Nov 23, 2016)

Damn pic


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

olive oil?

m


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I use a fair amount of Russian Olive, very similar wood. The color is perfect with only a clear coat, which turns the light tan into a rich golden brown. You can see this on one of my table lamp projects.

I used a clear wiping varnish, but any light oil (BLO, Tung, etc) will do wonderfully.


----------

